# Substrate Divider... Maybe a stupid question



## smokaah (Nov 30, 2011)

Get on youtube and watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jCuUJDR2sw or other videos by Oliver Knott also search greenmachine aquatics they do alot with dividers both plastic and cardboard to make defined boundaries with gravel and rock.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I got the answers I was looking for.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I got some very thin plastic at Tap Plastic, and scored it as needed with a knife (carpenter/construction sort of thing) then broke it along the line. Thin, so it is very flexible, and makes nice curves in the tank. 
I just held it in place with some large rocks, but gluing it down would probably be better. I can easily see substrate slipping under it, if it ever lifts up even a little bit.


----------



## zainey_04 (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll try either a thin plastic or transparency sheets an then just plant along the border to hide it.


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

why not use rocks of varying sizes for the divder. it would look natural if exposed


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Rocks work OK, but I have found that if the substrate is different weight (Soil Master Select and Pool Filter Sand) the heavier one sifts through and between the rocks and ends up on the bottom, all over the tank. 

To make a rock wall that works I have used expanding foam (black water fall stuff) to 'mortar' the rocks to the tank and to each other. This keeps the substrates separate. 

In the tank where they mixed I have some large rocks (2" to 4") as the main divider, and put quite a few smaller rocks (1/2" or so) in the gaps. The rocks do indeed look more natural, and the blend of larger rocks and pebbles is really nice. But I should have used the foam in the areas that would not show to keep each material where I want it.


----------

